

Ask HN: Are there any companies that invest in free products? - kiraken

I&#x27;m building a web app that helps unemployed people create attractive and professional Resumes for free and a job board that could boost their chances at finding a job. I know that i could make money from this in multiple ways even if i&#x27;m not gonna charge the users, but in case i want to make this completely free would there be any investors that could get interested in this sort of things?
======
mrcold
You're looking for benefactors, not investors. An investment assumes a way to
recoup the money.

An approach would be an NGO. Advertise the service and your vision and ask for
donations to keep it going. You can also look for government grants related to
unemployment. You could even ask the job seekers for a donation after they
find a job.

Other than that, "dirty" monetization techniques are pretty much the only way
to go. Ads, data selling, spam etc.

------
scorpwarp23
Yes definitely. Investors (Tech. Angels, VCs etc.) are all open to the idea of
'free' products as long as there is a monetisation/revenue model in play.

You don't need to charge users to make money. Data for e.g. is a great avenue
for revenue.

Why do you think all those investors invested in the likes of Google & FB
anyway?

~~~
kiraken
As i mentioned there are multiple ways i can make money without charging the
users, but i was wandering if i could get investors if i don't make any kind
of revenue from it. And i find that selling users info to be unethical so it's
very unlikely that i'd do that

